# Jon jones cheating



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

So right now he's doing a press conference saying he'd never cheat but simply that's not true. In his camp for rampage rampage claimed there was a spy there because jones seemed to know what rampage was training and rampage faked an injury in the gym to see what would happens and Jon jones people knew about it and called joe silva. Normally I wouldn't believe rampage about this because we all know what rampage is like but it seems legit to me. Plus the guy constantly eye gouges people and grabs the shorts and gloves and the fence. He's also acted in disrespectful ways to a number of opponents (dropping machida on the floor etc) and he's failed a drugs test before his fight with vitor belfort. Lets also not forget the one fight he lost was due to discualifcation for using illegal elbows. So he claims he's not a cheater I think it's been proven otherwise.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2016)

Cue song....'and that's entertainment'. It's as good as a soap opera lol, and that's always good for business.


is it still cheating if he fought Belfort who also failed drugs test


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Cue song....'and that's entertainment'. It's as good as a soap opera lol, and that's always good for business.
> 
> 
> is it still cheating if he fought Belfort who also failed drugs test


I don't see how their main event fighter and one of their pound for pound fighters being busted for drugs during their biggest week in their history is good for business plus losing the fight will probably lose them money for the event.

And to be fair belfort hasn't actually failed a drugs test, he was using trt but it was legal when he was doing it he's stopped now that's why he looks like garbage now.


----------



## Jujutsuka (Jul 7, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> is it still cheating if he fought Belfort who also failed drugs test



Haha, I've been wondering that myself.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I don't see how their main event fighter and one of their pound for pound fighters being busted for drugs during their biggest week in their history is good for business plus losing the fight will probably lose them money for the event.
> 
> And to be fair belfort hasn't actually failed a drugs test, he was using trt but it was legal when he was doing it he's stopped now that's why he looks like garbage now.



Show business saying... _there's no such thing as bad news_. It's got you talking about it which is what it wants, keeps the interest going. They can spin it to say 'look how good we are at getting rid of drug cheats', especially in light of the upcoming Olympics and the drug problems there, makes them look good. Gets the speculation going about who will fight whom even more, therefore more column inches in the rags, websites etc etc. All goes to keeping the brand up there in the public eye.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 7, 2016)

That man does love his drugs.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 11, 2016)

drop bear said:


> That man does love his drugs.





rofl.


----------

